# BBox TV et iMac 27'



## geoffrey (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Alors je vous explique la situation :
- je n'ai pas de TV chez moi 
- je n'ai pas d'antenne ou de prise du cable

- j'ai une bbox + bbox tv
- j'ai un imac 27'

Est ce qu'il y a un moyen pour récupérer la tv sur l'imac (pas en multiposte mais directement) en utilisant par exemple le mode écran de l'imac 27' ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ROVing (18 Mai 2010)

Salut,
http://forum.mac4ever.com/tv-bbox-sur-imac-27-t50629.html
essaye celui la


----------



## geoffrey (18 Mai 2010)

Merci !! Ca a l'air de répondre exactement à mon problème


----------



## - B'n - (19 Mai 2010)

Donc apparemment il n'y a pas encore de solutions correctes pour relier une box TV/ADSL à un iMac 27"&#8230; 
Dommage&#8230; du coup le mini display port ne doit pas servir à grand monde.

La meilleure solution pour avoir la télé (toute les chaînes) sur iMac 27" c'est donc un tuner genre EyeTV&#8230; quand est-il de la télécommande ? Peut-elle piloter d'autres applications sur le Mac ? Ou inversement, l'Apple remote permet-elle de piloter EyeTV ?


----------



## geoffrey (19 Mai 2010)

Non ils disent que c'est possible, il faut juste un adaptateur ! (ou alors j'ai pas tout compris)


----------



## - B'n - (19 Mai 2010)

Oui c'est pour ça que je disais qu'il n'y avait pas encore de "solutions correctes" 
&#8230;car ces fameux adaptateurs coûtent 150$(!), sont encombrants, et ne sont pas vendus en France (et si ça se trouve ils chauffent et font un max de bruit )


----------



## geoffrey (19 Mai 2010)

ah oui, effectivement ^^


----------



## - B'n - (29 Mai 2010)

Hello la compagnie, 
je suis tombé sur cet adaptateur d'Elgato&#8230; en voyant la connectique je me suis dit que ça pourrait se brancher sur une Freebox HD pour transférer le signal vidéo. Pensez-vous que ça pourrait marcher pour avoir la télé sur le Mac ??


----------



## misskonk (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'utilisais très facilement VLC pour regarder la télé en wifi sur mon imac avec Free, j'avais même plusieurs chaînes.
Savez-vous comment retrouver cette fonctionnalité mais avec comme FAI la Bbox et en wifi ?
J'ai regardé pas mal de forums mac, bbox et google...sans succès...peut-être ai-je mal cherché...
Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## geoffrey (17 Janvier 2011)

Ca marche de la meme facon, tu doit chercher le flux (dispo sur le site de bbox) mais la qualité est loin de celle du flux de Free, et le bouquet bien plus petit.

A savoir que les chaines de SFR Box sont aussi dispo via la BBox.

(http://www.bboxnews.fr/index.php?static/FAQ-technique-de-la-Bbox-Partie-Television)


----------



## misskonk (17 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse!
Dès que je récupère mes identifiants, je pars à la recherche du flux !
En espérant que ça fonctionne et que les quelques chaînes passeront bien alors,
Merci !


----------



## misskonk (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir !
eh bien mauvaise nouvelle pour moi, la Bbox ne propose en effet que quelques chaînes mais surtout uniquement compatibles PC... pas de tv via vlc donc...
Tanpis et merci pour la réponse Geoffrey.


----------

